# Different views in Spain.



## jacquigem (Jul 17, 2021)

So here we are on the free aire at Elorrio in the Basque country . We have done our bit and been into the really interesting village to support the local tapas bars. Got back and decided to break the rules ,get out table and chairs and enjoy the magnificent views with a last glass of red.
Up comes a young policeman in uniform, oh dear think I , but fear not, he asks if I am English  and gives me a ticket saying don't worry its just for the first 24 hours, you can only stay for 3 days.
What a difference Hey!


----------



## iampatman (Jul 17, 2021)

Enjoy your time in Spain.

Pat


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jul 18, 2021)

Viva Espania. Muy buen.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 18, 2021)

Dont mention the armada.


----------



## Stanski (Jul 27, 2021)

jacquigem said:


> ... Up comes a young policeman in uniform, oh dear think I , but fear not, he asks if I am English  and gives me a ticket saying don't worry its just for the first 24 hours, you can only stay for 3 days.
> What a difference Hey!


Can you explain the ticket aspect - what was for 24hrs?


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 28, 2021)

Yes I think it was just a way of them counting the days. We were allowed 3 but only stayed for 2. Never seen it done like that before ,but that's how they do it at Elorrio, top place if you are ever out that way.


----------



## V1nny (Jul 28, 2021)

jacquigem said:


> So here we are on the free aire at Elorrio in the Basque country . We have done our bit and been into the really interesting village to support the local tapas bars. Got back and decided to break the rules ,get out table and chairs and enjoy the magnificent views with a last glass of red.
> Up comes a young policeman in uniform, oh dear think I , but fear not, he asks if I am English  and gives me a ticket saying don't worry its just for the first 24 hours, you can only stay for 3 days.
> What a difference Hey!


Your post brought back happy memories. I stayed in Elorrio twice on our last big trip pre-Covid, back in summer 2019. It’s a lovely village, with great bars and restaurants, and a beautiful outdoor pool a short walk from the town centre. I can’t wait to get back to places like Elorrio.


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 28, 2021)

Yes definitely on our return list. Didn't find the pool so good enough reason to return, also the Tapas bars !


----------



## V1nny (Jul 28, 2021)

jacquigem said:


> Yes definitely on our return list. Didn't find the pool so good enough reason to return, also the Tapas bars !


The pool is on San Bizente Kalea, about 15 minutes walk from the aire.

I wish we were there now. Maybe next year?


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 28, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Dont mention the armada.


They did, but they think they got away with it


----------

